# Just gained a lot of respect for Tim Tebow



## Weston Stoler (Dec 5, 2011)

Tim Tebow is a virgin - YouTube

I don't know much about tebow (I'm not a sports person) however this video sparked some respect for the man. I get made fun of enough for this at work. imagine someone as popular as tebow letting this little fact out. Mucho respect.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 5, 2011)

So what. I was till I was 27? I applaud anything that is scared of violating God's law. I used it to prove that God's Commands are real. I got a lot respect for it. Even in the Navy. Keep yourself. That is the command of scripture. 

(Pro 4:23) Keep thy heart with all diligence; for out of it are the issues of life.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 5, 2011)

huh.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 5, 2011)

What do you mean by Huh?


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 5, 2011)

A.C. Green is the athlete that immediately comes to mind for being known for being a virgin, and on the 1980's "Showtime" Lakers at that!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 5, 2011)

Huh is the response I would give if someone said anything to me about Tebow. 

Person A: "Did you know that Tebow _________________......?" 
Me: "Huh." 

Person B: "Tebow is so awesome as a Christian because blah, blah, blah!" 
Me: "Huh." 

Person C: "Did you hear that during every practice Tebow ________________??" 
Me: "Huh." 

Person D: "Don't you know how many people will become Christians because of Tebow's blah blah blah?" 
Me: "Huh."

Person E: "Tim Tebow is so godly and did you know that Focus on the Family blah blah blah yaddy yaddy yadda?" 
Me: "Huh." 

Person F: "Tebo........" 
Me: "Huh"
Person F: "....w"


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 5, 2011)

I could go the rest of my life without hearing the name Tim Tebow.

Did I mention that I am a University of Georgia fan?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 5, 2011)

So is our witness not worth anything Nathan? Blah, blah blah.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 5, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> I could go the rest of my life without hearing the name Tim Tebow.
> 
> Did I mention that I am a University of Georgia fan?



Yeah, we know you are a mess. YOU HAVE A POWDERED WIG! My hair is what it is. LOL


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 5, 2011)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> So is our witness not worth anything Nathan? Blah, blah blah.



Our witness is worth quite a bit, and I respect that aspect. But the man is in perpetual violation of the 4th commandment and that is a horrid witness. It would be like "Such and such is a godly and great witness and he is going to bring Jesus to so many people... it does not REALLY matter if he's an adulterer (or murderer, or thief, or liar, or pick one of the remaining 6)." It's just not a good witness to be in clear violation of the 4th commandment and hope that the church is going to kiss your superbowl ring as the rising star of the evangelical church.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Dec 5, 2011)

Hahaha I didn't know he was over-hyped. Like I said I don't watch sports and ever since I left the IFB church I have kept myself away from most of churchianity. So sorry about that


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, guess what? You have mad your stance. Tebow made his. I am sure yours is more correct. But I am also sure that God will do as he pleases as he did with the NIV.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 5, 2011)

In our depraved age, it's generally more radical and remarkable that someone whom the world would deem "desirable" would be a virgin than it is for him to profess faith in Christ.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Dec 5, 2011)

Pilgrim said:


> In our depraved age, it's generally more radical and remarkable that someone whom the world would deem "desirable" would be a virgin than it is for him to profess faith in Christ.



That's because everyone is professing to be a christian yet so few want to act it out.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 5, 2011)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Well, guess what? You have mad your stance. Tebow made his. I am sure yours is more correct. But I am also sure that God will do as he pleases as he did with the NIV.



Huh.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Dec 5, 2011)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> But I am also sure that God will do as he pleases as he did with the NIV.



Hahaha that made me laugh


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 5, 2011)

These are among my favorite memories of Tebow:

[video=youtube_share;ZYryffNvDaU]http://youtu.be/ZYryffNvDaU[/video]

[video=youtube_share;AkYFKuGJEsE]http://youtu.be/AkYFKuGJEsE[/video]


----------



## JS116 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm not one of those who are hard on Tebow and criticize his every move,but I do have to agree with the above,I know plenty of abstinent and celibate people who want to "wait till marriage" just to feel like moral citizens.I wouldnt be so quick to assume those who wish to abstain are christian(not saying tebow isnt),but fear of STD's and pregnancy is enough to scare people into the decision with no biblical conviction, which only leads to things like p0rnography.


----------



## Jack K (Dec 6, 2011)

It's not surprising that Tebow is a virgin, nor that he would say so when asked. He's the real deal. He lives out what he professes.

Here in Colorado, the whole state is abuzz about Tebow. I don't think I'd do some of the things he's done were I in his situation. But it _is_ refreshing to see a well-known guy who can be at the same time both radically different as a follower of Christ (frequent on-field prayer, going to church before games, virgin, etc.) and yet in other respects still a normal, likeable, hard-working guy who loves his job and does it well. He breaks down some of the negative images people have of believers.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 6, 2011)

I can't stand Tebow since he's not perfect.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 6, 2011)

I think that his still being a virgin is astounding given his life circumstances. Some here were virgins until late in life - great! But you weren't starting quarterbacks at major universities fully immersed in the culture of that phenomonen. And you aren't a superstar celebrity. He isn't more praiseworthy for being a virgin than anyone of us "normal" people, but the particulars of his circumstances rightly contribute to the "wow" factor of his faithfulness. If he wanted he could be someone like Wilt Chamberlain and sleep with women by the hundreds, if not thousands. So remember the factor of "opportunity" when one considers moral decency.


----------



## J. Dean (Dec 6, 2011)

N. Eshelman said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > So is our witness not worth anything Nathan? Blah, blah blah.
> ...



Not all Christians agree with such a strict application of the fourth commandment, even among Calvinists. (See John MacArthur's well done treatment of the Sabbath day)


----------



## smhbbag (Dec 6, 2011)

My church has a few images in its building that violate the second commandment. If you really wanted to press the point, I would have to agree my church is perpetually sinning by this fact, on an issue that is not small.

Many Reformed here would think that we Baptists are in perpetual sin every moment we continue to delay our children's baptisms. The baptists might, likewise, if pressed, affirm humbly that the esteemed Reformed here are perpetually and altogether unrepentant of applying 'baptism' sinfully.

Tebow violates the Lord's Day, not willfully, but from error. Granted. That doesn't need to color our every thought of him, any more than these other things should color my thoughts of y'all or my church.

Ben is spot on about his virginity. In everything I've seen, he has handled himself far better than I ever could or would in the same situation. He is a believer and a brother who deserves real respect - a respect that doesn't have a constant 'but' attached to it.


----------



## gordo (Dec 6, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> I think that his still being a virgin is astounding given his life circumstances. Some here were virgins until late in life - great! But you weren't starting quarterbacks at major universities fully immersed in the culture of that phenomonen. And you aren't a superstar celebrity. He isn't more praiseworthy for being a virgin than anyone of us "normal" people, but the particulars of his circumstances rightly contribute to the "wow" factor of his faithfulness. If he wanted he could be someone like Wilt Chamberlain and sleep with women by the hundreds, if not thousands. So remember the factor of "opportunity" when one considers moral decency.



Great point. I can only imagine the temptations he went through in University where women will literally throw themselves at the schools starting QB. Especially one who is chasing the Heisman.


----------



## JS116 (Dec 6, 2011)

Well put Ben,I know how it is being a public school and college student,the temptation for sex is far more greater being an starting athlete than let's say..someone in the chess club or band.

Everybody wants to criticize some one in a high position and say "I would do it this way"until they actually get there and fail,then they will see how hard it really is.
Like I said I like Tebow and am not against him I just don't agree with the extreme that people go with all his media hype and I'm sure Tebow doesn't either.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 6, 2011)

JS116 said:


> I'm not one of those who are hard on Tebow and criticize his every move,but I do have to agree with the above,I know plenty of abstinent and celibate people who want to "wait till marriage" just to feel like moral citizens.I wouldnt be so quick to assume those who wish to abstain are christian(not saying tebow isnt),but fear of STD's and pregnancy is enough to scare people into the decision with no biblical conviction, which only leads to things like p0rnography.


I can hardly think of any of even my Christian friends that actually waited until they were married, so we must really live in crazy-different circles. And I imagine there are very few non-Christians who are actually waiting just to feel like moral citizens.



AThornquist said:


> I can't stand Tebow since he's not perfect.


 Word.



SolaScriptura said:


> I think that his still being a virgin is astounding given his life circumstances. Some here were virgins until late in life - great! But you weren't starting quarterbacks at major universities fully immersed in the culture of that phenomonen. And you aren't a superstar celebrity. He isn't more praiseworthy for being a virgin than anyone of us "normal" people, but the particulars of his circumstances rightly contribute to the "wow" factor of his faithfulness. If he wanted he could be someone like Wilt Chamberlain and sleep with women by the hundreds, if not thousands. So remember the factor of "opportunity" when one considers moral decency.



I totally agree. And wasn't it difficult for most of you to wait till marriage? If not, what were you on and how do I buy some and store it up for my children for when they are grown? I don't imagine being a seminary student makes this sin less tempting, though thankfully the culture a seminarian belongs to does help one stand strong. Oh yeah, and God's grace, which is what I have to thank--not my own sweet willingness to be obedient as I wasn't even a Christian when I decided to wait. But a football player? A cute one? A nice one? A QUARTERBACK. Seriously. If you can at all remember how it was to be single please give this guy a little more credit than, "Just doing what he's supposed to do." 
I commend any young person who fights off the flesh as I think this is the biggest sin that ensnares so many young people of this generation.


----------



## JS116 (Dec 6, 2011)

he beholds said:


> I can hardly think of any of even my Christian friends that actually waited until they were married, so we must really live in crazy-different circles. And I imagine there are very few non-Christians who are actually waiting just to feel like moral citizens.



I can understand that,I may have expressed myself wrongly,so please forgive me if I did ,but where I'm trying to get at is that Tebow seems to me like a follower of Christ,I will not take that away from him and I do not commend those who try to at his every move,but at the same time I wouldn't want people(especially unbelievers) to think EVERY abstinent person is a christian.Like I said before I have friends who choose to abstinent because of fear of pregnancy,sexually transmitted diseases,emotional baggage etc. Yes,christians _should_ and are commanded to remain pure until marriage,that is the reason we do it because we believe our God tells us to.While the few who choose to do it in the world does it because of the temporal consequences,it's all about motives,why are we really remaining pure?


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 6, 2011)

he beholds said:


> I don't imagine being a seminary student makes this sin less tempting, though thankfully the culture a seminarian belongs to does help one stand strong.



Nope. Not less tempting. Even if the number of virgins may be higher, p0rnography in our day is so obscenely ubiquitous that there are other problems than just sleeping around campus. It's true though, there are less "opportunities" for interpersonal sin, though here is a frightening quote from the director of counseling at Southern Seminary to one of my pastors, who got his degree there: "You would not believe me if I told you how many guys came to me weeping after they slept with prostitutes."


----------



## timmopussycat (Dec 6, 2011)

How about something we all can agree on: pray that this Tebow guy (who I'm totally ignorant of as I don't follow American football) can maintain his stand and his standards to the glory of Christ.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 6, 2011)

J. Dean said:


> Not all Christians agree with such a strict application of the fourth commandment, even among Calvinists. (See John MacArthur's well done treatment of the Sabbath day)



Since Dr. MacArthur is a non-confessional dispensationalist and not therefore his comments might not be the best example of a Reformed treatment of the 4th commandment.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 6, 2011)

Joshua said:


> I'm nonplussed by the fact that he is still a virgin.



You're so surprised and confused that you're unsure how to react? That seems a bit dramatic.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 6, 2011)

It is one of the most abused words on the contemporary internet. People think it means "unfazed".


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 6, 2011)

Joshua said:


> N. Eshelman said:
> 
> 
> > Our witness is worth quite a bit, and I respect that aspect. But the man is in perpetual violation of the 4th commandment and that is a horrid witness. It would be like "Such and such is a godly and great witness and he is going to bring Jesus to so many people... it does not REALLY matter if he's an adulterer (or murderer, or thief, or liar, or pick one of the remaining 6)." It's just not a good witness to be in clear violation of the 4th commandment and hope that the church is going to kiss your superbowl ring as the rising star of the evangelical church.
> ...




Thanks Josh. I meant that the evangelical church generally is calling for all Christians to kiss the Tebow ring. I do believe that Tebow presents himself as a godly, humble, and sincere believer- not someone who is using Christ to advance himself. I am sorry that I was not more clear.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Dec 6, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> ..... So remember the factor of "opportunity" when one considers moral decency.



Ben,much wisdom in your post,but this stood out,we need to remember this also when we "examine ourselves to see if (we) ye be in the faith" thanks for that nugget of truth.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't think we should discredit him just because the larger part of evangelicalism denotes him as a hero to Christianity. No he isn't a hero of Christianity but at least he is trying to follow Christ in a public arena. Which I might add is quiet hard. (ex. not many popular people are Christians for this fact)


----------



## Weston Stoler (Dec 7, 2011)

This comment is my 500th. CALL ME SOPHOMORE MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## FedByRavens (Dec 8, 2011)

We all need to remember to pray for Tim.


----------



## wraezor (Dec 9, 2011)

Weston Stoler said:


> I don't think we should discredit him just because the larger part of evangelicalism denotes him as a hero to Christianity. No he isn't a hero of Christianity but at least he is trying to follow Christ in a public arena. Which I might add is quiet hard. (ex. not many popular people are Christians for this fact)



Well said. My thoughts exactly. He doesn't need our congratulations or our adoration, but we ought to be thankful that he is standing up against the tide in large measure. It's immensely hard to stand alone and get everything right (ask Luther). If we had more unashamedly Christian public figures in ethically difficult areas (doctors, lawyers, politicians, athletes, etc.), it would be harder to over-analyze and pick apart the few that are actually trying.


----------



## M21195 (Dec 9, 2011)

Jealous Georgia fans........


----------

